# Removing Green Dust Algae from hardscape



## Aeropars (27 Mar 2012)

Hello All,

I've got a light sprinkling of GDA on my hardscape which I assume came form not having CO2 for a week due to an atomizer incident! Anyhow, the CO2 is back on and being dissolved better than ever before so I'm hoping I can ramp it up to almost a yellow drop checker.

The unsightly green stuff on my hardscape is what I'm wondering about. do i need to take it our the tank and scrub it off or will it die off and the hardscape go back to normal?

Any advice appreciated.

Lee


----------



## CeeJay (27 Mar 2012)

Hi Lee

Unfortunately, the algae won't go away on it's own. Once it's triggered it feeds on the same stuff as your plants, so it will keep on growing   
However all is not lost. Here are some options that I would try before disturbing the hardscape.
1. Manual removal with a toothbrush followed by huge water changes. Tedious I know   
2. Nuke it with Excel, then when it dies, clean dead stuff off hardscape then huge water change 
3. Blackout.

Just some ideas to get you going. Hope it's of use.


----------

